# Ruger 10/22 age



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a Ruger 10/22 and like to know if the s/n can tell you the age. Does anyone know what the last year they made the metal trigger guard. It looks like it just come out of the box.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.ruger.com/service/productHistory/RI-10-22.html

Took about 10 seconds to find with google...:thumbsup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

YOUR FAST ON THE KEY BOARD scubapro, GOOD JOB:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Matters not. 10/22's rule no matter when they were built.:thumbsup:*


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You selling it or buying it??????:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Scuba= GoogleGod


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish S&W's were as easy to find info on as Ruger's. Just about have to write to the company or buy someones book on it.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

FowlHunter13 said:


> I wish S&W's were as easy to find info on as Ruger's. Just about have to write to the company or buy someones book on it.


This will help with some.

http://smith-wessonforum.com/s-w-re...00-serial-s-dates-manufacture-k-n-frames.html


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the imfo. Yes I am thinking about selling it. I will post it on here if I decided to sell it.


----------

